# Solid gray German Shepherd puppy



## jess10 (Mar 27, 2015)

I know these pups are extremely rare, but I can not seem to find much on these colors. My puppy is solid gray, which I read could be considered blue. 
Any idea what these tend to look like once they are full grown? Does the color change? Do they sell for more, less, or the same?
Lol, sorry for all the questions but I've had shepherds all my life and have never encountered such a pup and neither has anyone I know.
Thanks in advance!!
(Trying to upload pic)


----------



## jess10 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pic


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

jess10 said:


> I know these pups are extremely rare, but I can not seem to find much on these colors. My puppy is solid gray, which I read could be considered blue.
> Any idea what these tend to look like once they are full grown? Does the color change? Do they sell for more, less, or the same?
> Lol, sorry for all the questions but I've had shepherds all my life and have never encountered such a pup and neither has anyone I know.
> Thanks in advance!!
> (Trying to upload pic)


Mine was solid grey with blue eyes until he was about 14 weeks old. Turned out to be a "Blue Shepherd" All good, just like all the reports say; they look like they're dipped in a light coating of powder or flour. They take a black & tan color but the black is always a bit faded looking. Not all that rare anymore but is generally undesirable because rich pigment is desired per standards.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yup, blue puppy. dilute gene, as is the liver gene. my miss seraphina blue is a blue girl. not desirable according to the standard, and can sometimes have lots of health issues, but very beautiful nonetheless. their blue eyes generally turn amber, their "black" is deep steel color and their "tan" is carmel-colored. my girl's ears have an opalescent rim.


----------



## jess10 (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you for responding!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jess10 said:


> Do they sell for more, less, or the same?


Blue is a fault. They would technically be "worth" less.

However, I think they are gorgeous. One board member has a solid blue.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

..or his mom had an affair with the neighbor's Weimaraner. My contribution this morning.


----------

